# Man the wierd things i own



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

So i like animals. Alot. And i have some things in my room. These things are. Animal bones i found in the woods. The bones i have right now is a box turtle shell, a squirrel skull, a deer skull,and the deers lower jaws. I have named my bones. The turtle is gorge.the squirrel is jimmy. And the deer head is skellator. Skellator is being cleaned right now so he is out side. How do i know it's a he. Well skellator has antlers. So yeah. My wierd stuff. Here are some pics cuz why not.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did not expect that. I'm thinking of the weird things I have that are buried here in the house but they don't come close to your oddities.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I did not expect that. I'm thinking of the weird things I have that are buried here in the house but they don't come close to your oddities.


Mmm ok. I mean i do have like 5 chicken buried in the woods. Along with 1 cat 4 genie pigs and 1 toad. Also a wierd thing that happened is we have a game cam on the tree storm was buried in front of. Then that cam moved to a new place somehow then back to the place it was. Also i am scared of going deep in the woods by my self. How did you find the bones and the game cams? They are far up in the woods. Also the reason why i am scared of going in the woods is that at night from the woods i heard a screaming sound from there. And of course I was like nope mother come hear this. But when she came it stopped. So that sketched me out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

By buried in the house, I meant that is in a closet somewhere that I haven't even seen the object in quite a while. I don't mean buried buried. Or that they come close to your collection. 

Screaming in the woods could be a screech owl.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> So i like animals. Alot. And i have some things in my room. These things are. Animal bones i found in the woods. The bones i have right now is a box turtle shell, a squirrel skull, a deer skull,and the deers lower jaws. I have named my bones. The turtle is gorge.the squirrel is jimmy. And the deer head is skellator. Skellator is being cleaned right now so he is out side. How do i know it's a he. Well skellator has antlers. So yeah. My wierd stuff. Here are some pics cuz why not.


WHOA! Those are cool! I'm a tomboy so I love that kinda stuff


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Mmm ok. I mean i do have like 5 chicken buried in the woods. Along with 1 cat 4 genie pigs and 1 toad. Also a wierd thing that happened is we have a game cam on the tree storm was buried in front of. Then that cam moved to a new place somehow then back to the place it was. Also i am scared of going deep in the woods by my self. How did you find the bones and the game cams? They are far up in the woods. Also the reason why i am scared of going in the woods is that at night from the woods i heard a screaming sound from there. And of course I was like nope mother come hear this. But when she came it stopped. So that sketched me out.


yeah I have a lot of buried pets just lurking around my yard... I miss Nugget the most


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> yeah I have a lot of buried pets just lurking around my yard... I miss Nugget the most


I miss fluffy and storm the most. I still need to make ashly's grave stone. We never found her body. But i feel thats a way to put her to rest. Should i make graves gor all my fires? I mean i should. They never made it to 1. I am just begging the fire the 4th makes it to 1. If not i will put the fire names to rest. And make a circle of all the fire stones. And in the middle a stone that says the fire trilage,they lived a good life.it's time for the name to sleep,so long. I will take you with me. My name at the bottom then all the fires. I thinnk that's a plan. But how all the fiys died is 1 died of illness at 6 months, 2 died of fox attack 8 months, and last 3 died of roosters 1 day before her birthday. So this is 4.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> By buried in the house, I meant that is in a closet somewhere that I haven't even seen the object in quite a while. I don't mean buried buried. Or that they come close to your collection.
> 
> Screaming in the woods could be a screech owl.


We don't have then where i live. We hsve great horn owls and barn owls.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

That’s creepy those are real bones??


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> That’s creepy those are real bones??


Yep. And for sure the deer. I watched the thing rot and freeze over the winter. And the turtle shell is real it was still flaking scoots when i found it. And the squirrel is real and it was next to his skeleton.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yep. And for sure the deer. I watched the thing rot and freeze over the winter. And the turtle shell is real it was still flaking scoots when i found it. And the squirrel is real and it was next to his skeleton.


Okay well that’s scary


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Okay well that’s scary


Oh? Wellp my house is all ready hunted.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

I have some odd stuff here and there, but I think I am confusing in general to anyone who did not know me, between the farming, ranching, guns, D&D, and Magic cards I am one weird thing myself. Stay weird.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

JediPat said:


> I have some odd stuff here and there, but I think I am confusing in general to anyone who did not know me, between the farming, ranching, guns, D&D, and Magic cards I am one weird thing myself. Stay weird.


I will.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I will.


ditto!


----------

